# Dainichi Color FX Review



## cinsal09

Hi All...I've been doing a review on the Dainichi Cichlid food line...starting with their Color FX. Follow me on YouTube to see the progress


----------



## des

Hey Cindy, I subscribed.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Cindy,

Beautiful tank setup and your fish look great. I recommend you turn off your air pump when you're making your videos because its so loud it distracts from your commentary.

You can order Dainichi online from Pets and Ponds which is a Canadian company. 
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c150740/index.html

Or you can order it from Mike at Finatics in Mississauga.
http://finatics.informidea.com/

I feed my cichlids NLS Thera A in the morning and Dainichi Veggie Deluxe in the afternoon. They all go nuts for both and show great colour.

Look forward to more updates.
--
Paul


----------



## cinsal09

Y2KGT - thanks so much!! I'm definitely gonna order my next supply within Canada LOL...I was so mad hoe much the shipping was . Great suggestion...I'll definitely turn the pump off...you know in person you can barely hear it but my camera mike picks it up and like amplifies it LOL. Thanks for the suggestion... do you also video tank videos?


----------



## cinsal09

Des thank you! I subbed back! Love your tanks...


----------



## cinsal09

!4 day review loaded to YouTube...






If anyone else has used this food I'd love to hear your experience with it...


----------



## cinsal09

Three week mark


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Cindy,

The tank and the fish look great.

I feed my Tropheus and mostly male tanks NLS Thera A in the morning and Dainichi Veggie Deluxe in the afternoon. All my fish look great so I'm sticking with those two foods.

I would suggest you get yourself the Marina Hang On Breeding Box for your fry. I had an intank fry saver with 40 fry and every night the Clown Loaches would suck fry out and eat them. I didn't realize it until I was down to about a dozen. I've heard of Africans biting the fry through the net breeder so just wanted to let you know.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=534
--
Paul


----------



## des

Paul made a good suggestion on the solid breeder boxes. The soft netting ones aren't so great from my own experience. I haven't used the Marina builds but the ones I use have the similar intake feature and hang in side the tank as oppose to the outside.

I think Paul deserves a shout out in your next video! May be even squeeze in my name if you have clip space! haha j/k  Youtube videos are great! Keep them coming.


----------



## Reis

Awesome Video and review!


----------



## cinsal09

Thanks so much! Yes these netted ones suck. Every night I have to guard it with the net I use to catch them lol...I will be moving them to their own tank soon...


----------



## cinsal09

Thanks Reis and Des!!


----------



## cinsal09

BTW Paul I looked into the places you advised might have the Dainichi line...unfortunately they would have to order it too and for some reason can only get the smaller size which isn't cost effective for me... Sometimes it feels like Canada is somewhere super far away from the rest of the world lol...


----------



## VPM3

I started using Dainichi color FX in the morning and NLS at night. Really I just wanted to get rid of the bag I had lying there. Then one day I noticed my WC Bi-color not eating and the other fish crapping white. So I treated the whole tank with Clout and only lost my bi-color. I have had that bi-color for a very long time and had always been fed NLS. 

I was told that Dainichi is a higher protein source and I should be careful feeding WC fish this food. Since I have a bit of WC fish I stopped feeding Dainichi. I dont know if this was a coincidence but that's my opinion/review. 

By the way for those looking for Dainichi Aquatic Kingdom has a large selection at their new location in china town on dundas and they are open now.


----------



## cinsal09

VPM3 that sucks Hun. Sorry for your loss! Ovefeeding fish with high protein definitely isn't good for their intestinal tracts I totally agree. However whether there is a difference in WC and domestic requirements when it comes to pellets I'm not sure about that. Their dietary needs are still the same. Read am awesome article on fish nutrition recently...

http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=0


----------



## cinsal09

BTW Just wanted to put it out there...I am not in any way, shape or form affiliated with Dainichi. It's just a food I happened across, read great reviews and wanted to try out...Thought it might be cool to youtube it....


----------

